# 2002 Altima 2.5 SL struts



## nitinkhosla (Dec 28, 2010)

I have 2002 altima SL model(2.5L). 77000 miles.
I had original struts and passenger side was badly worn out. So got my both front struts replaced. KYB gas struts gr-2 model.

Couple of questions:

a) is it true that altima SL model has better struts than altima S model for 
2002? I feel that original struts were better(sitting on driver side). 
Earlier rides were smoother. Or Does new struts take some time to get 
better?

b) Are rear struts easy to install than front(i think there is no spring on rear)?


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

I believe the SL was just some trim options and the suspension was the same. Some things to consider; the KYBs may be a little more stiff than OEM and your OEM stuff would definitely be softer with 77K on it. 

Rear should be a spring/shock setup as opposed to struts.


----------

